# New member



## MrEddy (Nov 14, 2014)

Been lifting for years but finally taking it to a higher level. new to Iron mag. Looking for good information from everyone to help me in my journey. Thanks ahead!


----------



## jas101 (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome Eddy.


----------



## MrEddy (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, jas.


----------



## brazey (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## MrEddy (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

